# خلينا أصحاب احسن



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه
يخرب بيت العيشة ع اللى عايشنها ...على صلاح ......


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه بلاش تخر بيت صلوحة لو سمحت
نورت عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بس انتى مش ملاحظة ان القزازة ..."هيئ" ...لسة مبرشمة ؟
يعنى الواد "هيئ" مشربش منها ...


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*
جميله جداا

*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*آدى ياستى (صلاح) اللى رايح يشتكى له* ​





​ 
*ههههه أتلم المتعوس على خيب الرجا ....*​​


----------

